# CSWV Rejected



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

I have completed One Year Diploma In Computer Science after Graduation. I have applied visa in VFS Mumbai on 15/12/2017 and Application rejected on 20/02/2018. My critical skills visa rejected . 

Reason: *Failure To Submit Three Years IT Diploma or Degree Evaluated by SAQA.
*

Is there any possibility to get the visa approved after review?

Can any one suggest on this?

Thanks

Jthanki


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Did you not submit SAQA ? This is the most important thing and without it, you don't qualify to apply CSV.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

aliimran20 said:


> Did you not submit SAQA ? This is the most important thing and without it, you don't qualify to apply CSV.


I submit my SAQA Evaluation Certificate and also Professional Body letter, membership certificate and proof of payment.

Jthanki


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Did you submit Original SAQA and Skill Letter issued by IITPSA ?
I had to submit original SAQA where it was returned with my passport.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

aliimran20 said:


> Did you submit Original SAQA and Skill Letter issued by IITPSA ?
> I had to submit original SAQA where it was returned with my passport.


I submit VFS Mumbai and Mumbai center given me back original and take notary certified copy of SAQA only.

Jthanki


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Now a days, the rejection is high. SA might be willing to stop people coming.


----------

